# Salmon Pink Housing



## Chriscent (Jan 2, 2015)

My L. Parahybana was 4 inches when I got him.  He's molted twice in 3 months.  He's now 7 inches.  And still growing.  He is currently in a 10 gal. aquarium.  20x11x13.  I am just wondering the recommended tank size for such a big T.  I want him to have room to move around.  Am open to any suggestions.  Thanks.

This is Pinky BE before his last molt.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 4, 2015)

10 gal. aquarium is fine


----------



## 14pokies (Jan 6, 2015)

10 gallon is fine,if it were a big female that would be calling that cage home for the next 8-10yrs then I would recommend a 20 long but ya know unfortunately he won't be around that long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 13, 2015)

Is A 20gallon Breeder Okay For A Stirmi? Because My Blondi Had A 55gallon She Had A 11inch leg Span >.>


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 13, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptil said:


> Is A 20gallon Breeder Okay For A Stirmi? Because My Blondi Had A 55gallon She Had A 11inch leg Span >.>


you want at least 12 by 12 by 24 inches for any full grown Theraphosa... What does 55 gallon come out to in measurement?


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 14, 2015)

55gallon Long.... so Im Not Sure Im Picking It Up Thursday


----------



## RomanBuck (Jan 14, 2015)

55 long should be 48 long x 12 wide x 21 tall


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jan 14, 2015)

I keep my big girl T. stirmi in a 40 gallon.  She is a solid 9.5- 10 inches.  For big/ bulky T's just make sure you have tons of substrate so that the space between the substrate and the tank lid isn't much more than their legspan. I don't keep mine on quite this much substrate but she is not overly prone to climbing so I don't worry. I would put your LP in a 20- 40 gallon tank with lots of substrate and maybe even plant it up. But it will be ok in a 10 gallon for a bit.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 15, 2015)

personally i say use a 40 breeder or the rare 50 breeder if you can.. slightly shorter in length.. but its like fish. an animal shouldnt have to make a 50 pt turn to pace its tank XD i believe there should be 3-4 inches extra for them to move around especially with decor.. bur preferably make your own in my book..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks For All Your Help Guys!  So Many People Are Surprised When I Tell Them That One Of The Worlds Largest Specs Of T's Burrows XD So What Should I Give Her 14" Of Sub?


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 15, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptil said:


> Thanks For All Your Help Guys!  So Many People Are Surprised When I Tell Them That One Of The Worlds Largest Specs Of T's Burrows XD So What Should I Give Her 14" Of Sub?


Id say go for it! If u have the room and sub. By all means. Very few of mine burrow but those that do get 2-3x dsl if possible.. and maybe a false bottom of you know how to or isos to keep down on possible mold.you get with deep sub... im about to start working on a false bottom with isos... should be "fun"


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol Send Me A Pic Onces It Done!!! Hehe Im Gunna Order A Couple New Batchs Of Isos's Within The Next We Weeks Hehe Hes Only A Little Sling ATM I Dont Know If Hes Gunna Turn Out To Be male Cus Hes REALLY Leggy... :/


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 16, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptil said:


> Lol Send Me A Pic Onces It Done!!! Hehe Im Gunna Order A Couple New Batchs Of Isos's Within The Next We Weeks Hehe Hes Only A Little Sling ATM I Dont Know If Hes Gunna Turn Out To Be male Cus Hes REALLY Leggy... :/


lol but lasis are rly leggy period imo


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah True Lmao  Hes So Chubbeh ;3 When I Unpacked Him from His Vail That I Paid £55 For o: He Came Charging Out Straight Into A Cute Lil Threate Pos :3


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 16, 2015)

Haha my LD is about to molt.. "he" just reared in a threat pose so high he about tipped "himself" over xD had less then ten rears in my almost 1yr of keeping.. my guy pushes 4" and hates decor xD now ig he thinks hes ferocious with his bum all shiny and looking like he swallowed a pingpong ball xD


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 16, 2015)

Lol I had A OBT Fall Backwards So Funny Whilst In A Threat Posture

Reactions: Like 1


----------

